# Blackhawk Convertible 357/9mm



## Cary Keshen (Oct 20, 2009)

I just ordered a New Model Blackhawk Convertible 357/9mm. Anyone have any experience with this. I assume the gun's bore is .357 and 9mm is .355 so I was wondering how the accuracy is with the 9mm?

Can anyone tell me what the New Model BH has that is different from it's predessesor?

Thanks


----------

